# Worst Youtube Video ever



## M_Canadian (Feb 22, 2009)

I cant believe that people thought this video was funny and cute and that the people filming it are laughing. The poor thing is obviously freaked out. They shouldnt be allowed to have pets


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What moronic owners. Poor little hedgie.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I can't believe anyone would allow their dog to do that to a hedgehog. Poor Hedgie


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Some people don't even deserve plants... :x


----------



## 2SloSHOs (Nov 16, 2008)

To bad comments are disabled for it now, I was going to give them a piece of my mind


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I know, I thought the same thing. I was so ready to reply to most of the comments on there and to post a comment of my own, then discovered they were disabled. *sigh* I might see if I can't message the person who posted the video...


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

aww, that poor little hedgie! i wish i could jump into the video and save it from the stress thats its in, and also give those people a piece of my mind.... :evil:


----------



## Amy (Feb 11, 2009)

That is disgusting.


----------



## Luck (Sep 4, 2008)

Ugh....i agree with LizardGirl.


----------



## Sonic (Mar 9, 2009)

i guess some people think it is funny to torture little cute animals...


----------



## DumplingHedgie (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow that's sad. The poor thing can barely speak for itself even by puffing up.


----------



## nexxerus (Mar 9, 2009)

Phew... I read all the comments before reading the video and was really freaked out. I was expecting a dog outright mauling a hedgehog. I agree what these people did in the video is extremely inconsiderate and dangerous but (sad to say) there is so much worse out there. It looks as if these individuals just weren't thinking and they probably don't see anything wrong with what they did. I'm sure it wasn't their intent to compromise the well-being of their animals and I really think that they would claim to love all of them. They just need to exercise better judgment in introducing their pets to each other.

What they did in the video is lacking in maturity and concern for all of their animals' safety (both emotional and physical). The ferrets and dachshund could have easily been injured as well. If comments were enabled I think the best thing to do would be to politely as possible inform them that this behavior isn't kosher among the hedgehog community and won't result in their hedgehog becoming any more relaxed. Then suggest safer methods of letting the various pets interact. Berating them (or even telling them they're negligent) will cause them to write you off and not take anything you say to heart. Additionally, caretaker roles are often extremely important to people (even if it isn't evident in their behavior), and if someone insinuates that there are serious flaws in one's parenting methods, he or she is liable to take such an insinuation as a great personal insult. Attacking someone never results in them changing their behavior- it just makes them mad and defensive. I guess these are all moot points though seeing as how we can't say anything.

All that being said, I do agree with you all. Those people are idiots.

And sorry to write a novel on here, but the Shming swimming video (
[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?...w.youtube.com/watch?v=zXjPQYgT ... re=related) upsets me too. Poor obese little thing! (hope the owner doesn't post on this forum). Although this is bad in a whole different way.


----------



## Animallova (Mar 21, 2009)

Poor hedgey I could not see the video. I heard that the hedge hogs met other pets. Thats cruelty to animals. Poor thing. :evil: thoose people make me so mad!!!! Poor little hedge hog.


----------

